# Секвестрированная грыжа - операция, имплант?



## Nika1412 (15 Ноя 2017)

Добрый день. Пожалуйста подскажите и обьясните как лучше сделать и действительно ли есть необходимость в этой операции!

Моя история: 07.2016г чихнула и обнаружили грыжу 5ls1. Пролечилась 2 недели и выписалась почти без болей в спине. Через пол года начало побаливать в левой ноге, боль увеличивалась и через пол года стала острой. Обратилась в больницу, через 5 дней лечения в стационаре резко начались сильные боли в ягодице и ноге, прострелы как током и тд, сдела мрт- обнаружили ухудшение по сравнению с прошлым годом- грыжа стала секвестированной. После лечиламь у невролога, после блокады стало легче, смогла по немногу сидеть, ходить;лечение продолжала - нейробион, траумель, дискус, актавегин; потом- мукосат, нейробион, милдронат, ЛФК; лечение всего длилось 78 дней; и помогло, не было болей в спине и ноге.  14.11.2017 выписали. Но 15.11.2017 проснулась утром, потянулась и ощутила боль в пояснице по центру, и в области всей поясницы. (Такой же приступ был несколько дней назад). Я сделала упражнения, на кровати их делаю, полежала на иголках, намазала поясницу Дипом и встала. На такси доехала на работу, просидела там 3 часа и на такси уехала домой. Дома снова намазалась меновазином и легла. При сидении и хотьбе, стоя боль в пояснице и тяжесть в ногах. В пояснице колит, ограничение и скованность движений сидя и стоя. Нейрохирурги говорили после просмотра мрт делать операцию. При этом не просто удалить секвестр, а с заменой на имплант. Уважаемые специалисты подскажите пожалуйста что мне делать дальше? 1. Что делать с тем что сейчас поясница болит? (Ведь только выписали и лечилась 78 дней).2. Нужна ли операция если были улучшения? 3. Если нужна операция то обязательна ли она в моем случае с заменой диска на имплант? Заключение последнего мрт и несколько снимков прилагаю. Очень надеюсь на вашу профессиональную помощь и взгляд. Спасибо заранее за ваше время и внимание.


----------



## La murr (15 Ноя 2017)

@Nika1412, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## dr.poltorako (15 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте, Ника! Судя по Вашим снимкам, у Вас относительно острая (недавно образовавшаяся - это можно видеть по цвету сигнала) центральная секвестрированная грыжа диска L5-S1 с латерализацией влево и компрессией S1 корешка слева. Показанием к операции является наличие стойкой корешковой боли (в ноге) с отсутствием эффекта от консервативной терапии. Боли в самой пояснице могут быть разной природы - дискогенные, фасеточный болевой синдром, мышечно-тонический болевой синдром. Боли в пояснице и после операции то не всегда проходят. То есть ответ на Ваш первый вопрос - учитывая, что боли в ноге на фоне лечения сейчас прошли, то операцию пока можно отложить, присоединить другие методы лечения кроме препаратов - физиотерапию, ЛФК, плавание, попробовать подзакачать мышечно-связочный аппарат спины, чтобы грыжа не стала больше. Без корешковой симптоматики мы грыжи не оперируем. Но, судя по Вашим снимкам скорее всего рано или поздно на операцию Вы попадете. Ответ на второй вопрос: Вашу грыжу легко можно удалить из минимально-инвазивного доступа эндоскопическим путем, сохраняя полностью межпозвонковый сустав на данном уровне (т.е. уменьшив риск формирования возможной нестабильности в последующем).


----------



## Nika1412 (15 Ноя 2017)

@dr.poltorako, спасибо за понятный и четкий ответ. Единственное не поняла последнее предложение. Т.е. я правильно поняла? Имплант мне ставить показаний нет? И если делать операцию (которую возможно делать придется позже), то только удалять саму грыжу или секвестр, а сам диск менять не надо, так?


----------



## dr.poltorako (15 Ноя 2017)

@Nika1412, да, все верно. В настоящий момент показаний для установки импланта нет и можно ограничиться лишь удалением грыжи с максимальным сохранением нормальной анатомии.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2017)

.





> 1. Что делать с тем что сейчас поясница болит? (Ведь только выписали и лечилась 78 дней).


Болит, надо лечить.


> 2. Нужна ли операция если были улучшения?


Так как показаний к неотложной операции нет, то решать Вам.
Вот и нейрохирург об этом же.


> 3. Если нужна операция то обязательна ли она в моем случае с заменой диска на имплант?


Имплант не нужен


----------



## Nika1412 (15 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ваши ответы доктор.


dr.poltorako написал(а):


> @Nika1412, да, все верно. В настоящий момент показаний для установки импланта нет и можно ограничиться лишь удалением грыжи с максимальным сохранением нормальной анатомии.


Спасибо за разьяснения.


----------



## Nika1412 (15 Ноя 2017)

@dr.poltorako, подскажите пожалуйста еще по такому вопросу. Нейрохирург который смотрел мои снимки в моем городе настаивал на операции с имплантом, так как рецедив как он сказал может быть через 3 месяца. Вероятность этого действительно так высока?


----------



## dr.poltorako (15 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, важно понимать, что операция не является единственным решением проблемы боли в спине и не всегда от боли избавляет. Политика нашей школы и нашего отделения - грыжи без корешковой симптоматики не трогать, ибо кто даст гарантию, что после операции не появятся, например нейропатические боли в ноге или не нарастет/появится онемение в ноге (просто за счет тракции корешка во время операции). Человек задаст резонный вопрос: "Я к вам пришел с болями в спине, а после операции они не прошли и появились боли и онемение в ноге". Посему - для каждой процедуры есть свои показания и противопоказания и свои риски. Глядя на МРТ и клинику конкретного пациента исходя из опыта можно уже оценивать, бежать ли в операционную или нет. Уж тем более, когда речь идет об установке импланта.


----------



## Nika1412 (15 Ноя 2017)

@dr.poltorako, на данный момент нет боли в ноге, есть не большие ощущения- немного при длительном нахождении в одном положении могут быть ощущения как пересидел ногу, как то так, но это ощущение мне не доставляет большого дискомфорта. А вот с сегодняшнего дня конечно отдает, или немного тянет как то, но обе ноги..я чувствую что это из-за того что прихватило поясницу..


----------



## dr.poltorako (15 Ноя 2017)

Nika1412 написал(а):


> @dr.poltorako,
> 
> Подскажите пожалуйста еще по такому вопросу. Нейрохирург который смотрел мои снимки в моем городе настаивал на операции с имплантом, так как рецедив как он сказал может быть через 3 месяца. Вероятность этого действительно так высока?


Статистика рецидивов грыж диска весьма абстрактна и все ее считают по-разному. В рамках нашего отделения реальный процент рецидивов составляет 4% (подсчет ведется по операционному журналу). Надо понимать, что большую роль играют такие факторы, как: повышенная масса тела, курение, гиподинамия, несоблюдение ортопедического режима, подъем тяжестей, экстремальные физические нагрузки и пр., ну и главное - изначальное состояние диска на момент операции (это очень четко видно интраоперационно) - можно заранее прогнозировать, насколько диск разрушен, насколько рецидивоопасен.
То есть, у молодого, относительно худого человека риск рецидива минимален.


----------



## Nika1412 (15 Ноя 2017)

@dr.poltorako, мне 34, вес 49 кг, я худая, тяжелой работой не занимаюсь, работа сидячая-бухгалтер.. Вы написали выше, что операцию в моем случае скорее придется делать все же. Могу спросить из-за чего? Из-за секвестра или какие то еще видите показания?


----------



## Nika1412 (15 Ноя 2017)

@dr.poltorako, и по поводу лечения и других методов воздействия. Мануальная терапия мне показана при такой картине? Как вы считаете?


----------



## dr.poltorako (15 Ноя 2017)

Nika1412 написал(а):


> @dr.poltorako, мне 34, вес 49 кг, я худая, тяжелой работой не занимаюсь, работа сидячая-бухгалтер.. Вы написали выше, что операцию в моем случае скорее придется делать все же. Могу спросить из-за чего? Из-за секвестра или какие то еще видите показания?


Из-за секвестра, да.
В отношении мануальной терапии - сейчас я бы не рекомендовала - может вызвать смещение секвестра и рецидив болей в ноге.


----------



## Nika1412 (15 Ноя 2017)

@dr.poltorako, большое спасибо за ваше внимание и терпеливые ответы на вопросы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2017)

dr.poltorako написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, важно понимать, что операция не является единственным решением проблемы боли в спине и не всегда от боли избавляет. ...


У Вас хорошая школа!
Каждый день проговариваю эти слова пациентам.


----------



## конст2013 (15 Ноя 2017)

@dr.poltorako, в ваших словах чувствуется профессионализм и большой опыт в лечении больных с данной патологией.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2017)

dr.poltorako написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> 
> Из-за секвестра, да.
> В отношении мануальной терапии - сейчас я бы не рекомендовала - может вызвать смещение секвестра и рецидив болей в ноге.


А вот тут доктор позвольте не согласиться.
Мануальная терапия, в принципе, не делается на пораженном сегменте.
Цель мануальной терапии: восстановление подвижности в сегментах с временным - обратимым ограничением подвижности, так намазываемый Функциональный Блок.
Грыжа - блок невозвратный-Патологический, и нет приемов мануальной терапии направленных на него.
То есть если мануальный терапевт находит такие обратимые блоки выше и ниже места поражения, то устраняя их он как раз и уменьшает возможность *смещения секвестра и рецидива болей в ноге, *поскольку нагрузка и подвижность перекладывается с "пораженного" сегменте на  "здоровые".

Несколько условно, принцип мануальной терапии - работа на "здоровых" позвонках и на "больных" мышцах.

Ну, а если неправильно, так оно не от метода зависит, а от специалиста.


----------



## конст2013 (15 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, здесь всё верно но главное чтоб хороший мастер попался


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2017)

Так и для машины лучше хорошего мастера.
А тут человек.


----------



## Nika1412 (15 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, я просто понимаю что если болит значит нужно лечить.. Но что именно делать? Какое лечение? Медикаменты какие угодно принимались ( 78 дней на больничном сами понимаете). Поэтому пытаюсь найти правильный подход. Тем более сегодня первый день с больничного и прихватило поясницу, уже ночь, а боль есть, с отдачей в обе ноги. Мелаксикам снова колоть и медокалм, которые применяли недели 3 назад. Посоветуйте пожалуйста, потому что понимаю что мази наверное только облегчат.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2017)

@Nika1412, тут загвоздка.
По инету не назначишь.
Лучше всего блокада со стероидом.
А пока:
1. Рекомендуется принимать нестероидные противовоспалительные препараты, которые обладают обезболивающим и противовоспалительным эффектом, что очень важно, т.к. болевые процессы в позвоночнике, связках и мышцах сопряжены с развитием неинфекционного воспаления в них. К этим препаратам относятся диклофенак, ортофен, ибупрофен, нимесулид, мовалис, найз и др. Предпочтительнее в первые 2-3 суток от начала заболевания использовать лекарственные препараты внутримышечно, затем переходить на прием внутрь. Никогда не превышайте суточные дозировки лекарственных препаратов, внимательно ознакомьтесь с прилагаемой инструкцией и, если боль в спине не стихает в течение 3 дней – обращайтесь к врачу. В случае облегчения боли в спине проконсультируйтесь с врачом на предмет длительности приема указанных лекарственных средств (обычно не более 2 недель).

2. Одним из важных этапов лечения боли в спине является прием препаратов, устраняющих мышечный спазм и улучшающих тем самым питание пораженной зоны в позвоночнике и прилегающих структурах. Обычно применяют миорелаксанты (мидокалм, сирдалуд) вместе с нестероидными противовоспалительными препаратами. Некоторые из миорелаксантов обладают побочным седативным (успокаивающим и тормозящим психические процессы) эффектом, что необходимо знать пациентам, чья деятельность связана с выполнением вождением автомобиля или требует быстрого переключения внимания.

3. Не забывайте использовать средства местного воздействия на пораженный отдел спины. Используйте гели и мази с нестероидными противовоспалительными препаратами (их название соответствует перечисленным выше таблетировынным формам). Помните, что накожные средства могут вызвать местную аллергическую реакцию, поэтому предварительно нанесите их на ограниченный участок кожи и оцените эффект. В отношении использования согревающих мазей типа финалгона и массажа необходимо сказать, что с одной стороны, они снимают мышечный спазм, а с другой, в результате улучшения кровотока в мягких тканях могут усугубиться явления отека в них, что может усилить болевой синдром.

4. Используйте сухое поверхностное тепло, например, можно приложить к болезненному месту бутылку с горячей водой, обернутую полотенцем. Однако, если кашель, чихание или натуживание вызывает усиление боли, то прогревание этого участка противопоказано. Вы можете облегчить боль, приложив холодный компресс в виде бутылки со льдом, обернутой полотенцем. Достаточно десяти минут, чтобы понять помогает он или нет. Никогда не прикладывайте холодный компресс без предварительного обертывания непосредственно к коже.

А главное не тянуть и обратиться к врачу


----------



## dr.poltorako (16 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А вот тут доктор позвольте не согласиться.
> Мануальная терапия, в принципе, не делается на пораженном сегменте.
> ...


Спасибо за ваше пояснение!


----------



## Nika1412 (18 Ноя 2017)

Добрый вечер. Разьясните пожалуйста по моей ситуации еще пару моментов. Операция которая делается, какой разрез и в каком месте это делают?
@dr.poltorako, подскажите разрез делается в каком месте при операции? На животе или спине?


----------



## dr.poltorako (19 Ноя 2017)

Nika1412 написал(а):


> @dr.poltorako, подскажите разрез делается в каком месте при операции? На животе или спине?


Разрез 1,5-2 см на спине


----------



## Nika1412 (19 Ноя 2017)

После мрт меня направили к нейрохирургу, который сказал что нужна операция и лучше с заменой диска на имплант. Он сказал что разрез будет спереди, т.е. на животе. Что это на много минимизирует травматичность и тд. Не пойму что это за операция такая и почему он так говорит?! Вы не встречали такого в своей практике?


----------



## dr.poltorako (19 Ноя 2017)

Наверняка, он предложил вам операцию с полным удалением грыжи диска и всего диска с заменой его на протез. Данная операция выполняется из переднего доступа - то есть через живот.
Не буду спорить с мнением коллег, у каждого свой опыт и свои взгляды. Мы стараемся молодым пациентам без на то показаний не ставить импланты. Лучше плохой диск, но свой, чем полная его замена. Тем более, я не уверена, что при грыже такого размера возможно ее удаление из переднего доступа (просто исходя из анатомии).
А выбирать вам)


----------



## Nika1412 (19 Ноя 2017)

@dr.poltorako, понятно. Я просто в растерянности. Зачем предлагать ставить диск, если это не критично?! Тем более на много дороже.


----------



## dr.poltorako (19 Ноя 2017)

Nika1412 написал(а):


> Понятно. Я просто в расстерянности. Зачем предлогать ставить диск, если это не критично?! Тем более на много дороже.


Надо понимать, что у каждой школы, у каждого хирурга свой взгляд. Трудно судить, почему вам предложили имплант. Мы оперируем по квотам бесплатно (причем по квотам закупаются сугубо американские импланты), посему мы не имплантозависимы и можем принимать решение индивидуально исходя из данных каждого пациента и придерживаемся политики минимальноинвазивности. Любая операция с установкой импланта несет свои риски. Стабилизация - это как последняя инстанция в дегенеративном каскаде. Когда другого выбора нет.

Не надо забывать о том, что после стабилизации добавляются свои риски и осложнения в виде болезни смежного диска. Операция - по сути своей симптоматическое решение конкретной проблемы на конкретном сегменте здесь и сейчас. Дегенеративные изменения на оперированном и смежных сегментах и после операции продолжают прогрессировать - это естественное течение дегенеративного каскада. Ни один хирург не может дать 100% гарантию того, что вы никогда больше не попадете на операционный стол повторно. Невозможно предугадать все. Но для каждого пациента необходимо сопоставлять все возможные варианты хирургии, возможные риски для него конкретно, исходя из большого числа факторов. Также, в случае повторной хирургии возникает вопрос, как пациент жил после операции? соблюдал ли ортопедический режим и все рекомендации? занимался ли целенаправленно и систематически ЛФК? (!!!) - это значит все время, а не когда заболит раз в полгода


----------



## Nika1412 (20 Ноя 2017)

dr.poltorako написал(а):


> Надо понимать, что у каждой школы, у каждого хирурга свой взгляд. Трудно судить, почему вам предложили имплант. Мы оперируем по квотам бесплатно (причем по квотам закупаются сугубо американские импланты), посему мы не имплантозависимы и можем принимать решение индивидуально исходя из данных каждого пациента и придерживаемся политики минимальноинвазивности. Любая операция с установкой импланта несет свои риски. Стабилизация - это как последняя инстанция в дегенеративном каскаде. Когда другого выбора нет.
> 
> Не надо забывать о том, что после стабилизации добавляются свои риски и осложнения в виде болезни смежного диска. Операция - по сути своей симптоматическое решение конкретной проблемы на конкретном сегменте здесь и сейчас. Дегенеративные изменения на оперированном и смежных сегментах и после операции продолжают прогрессировать - это естественное течение дегенеративного каскада. Ни один хирург не может дать 100% гарантию того, что вы никогда больше не попадете на операционный стол повторно. Невозможно предугадать все. Но для каждого пациента необходимо сопоставлять все возможные варианты хирургии, возможные риски для него конкретно, исходя из большого числа факторов. Также, в случае повторной хирургии возникает вопрос, как пациент жил после операции? соблюдал ли ортопедический режим и все рекомендации? занимался ли целенаправленно и систематически ЛФК? (!!!) - это значит все время, а не когда заболит раз в полгода


А разве такие операции делают бесплатно? Мне сказал сразу что 2500 дол стоит и все.ищите где хотите(


----------



## dr.poltorako (20 Ноя 2017)

Nika1412 написал(а):


> А разве такие операции делают бесплатно? Мне сказал сразу что 2500 дол стоит и все.ищите где хотите(


Есть учреждения, обладающие федеральными квотами, где такие операции выполняются бесплатно для граждан РФ. И их в нашей стране не мало. В т.ч. наше. Конкретно протезированием диска на поясничном уровне из переднего доступа мы не занимаемся (только на шейном). А другие виды стабилизации на поясничном - да. Возможно вам предложили покупать и оплачивать самостоятельно, т.к. в учреждении нет квот и соответственно закупок имплантов под эти операции и коллеги вынуждены просить покупать пациентов их самим. Увы.


----------



## Nika1412 (20 Ноя 2017)

Интересно что делать людям если у них нет таких денег, ужас.
@dr.poltorako, спасибо вам за ваши ответы.


----------



## dr.poltorako (20 Ноя 2017)

Nika1412 написал(а):


> Интересно что делать людям если у них нет таких денег.ужас


Это ужасно! Особенно если речь идет об острой и травме и пациенту необходима срочная операция, а в отделении нет имплантов физически...


----------



## Nika1412 (20 Ноя 2017)

dr.poltorako написал(а):


> Это ужасно! Особенно если речь идет об острой и травме и пациенту необходима срочная операция, а в отделении нет имплантов физически...


Знаете.я проживаю на территории там где война идет и я незнаю конечно.может они и есть но не для всех. По крайней мере мне не озвучивали бесплатных вариантов(


----------



## Nika1412 (20 Ноя 2017)

dr.poltorako написал(а):


> Это ужасно! Особенно если речь идет об острой и травме и пациенту необходима срочная операция, а в отделении нет имплантов физически...


Подскажите еще пожалуйста. Если болит в районе пояснице как то влево больше. После сидения и хотьбы, а нога не болит, это грыжа дает такую картину? В общем где то могу около 4 часов в положении сидя-стоя-в движении, с ощущениями напряжения и наверное усталости, но не боли. При этом с осторожностью как то все, боюсь чтобы не повернуться резко и тд И такой момент- мрт я делала еще 21.10.17 и только пояясничного отдела. Нужно ли мне повторить его и когда? Как вы считаете?


----------



## dr.poltorako (20 Ноя 2017)

Nika1412 написал(а):


> Подскажите еще пожалуйста. Если болит в районе пояснице как то влево больше. После сидения и хотьбы, а нога не болит, это грыжа дает такую картину? В общем где то могу около 4 часов в положении сидя-стоя-в движении, с ощущениями напряжения и наверное усталости, но не боли. При этом с осторожностью как то все, боюсь чтобы не повернуться резко и тд И такой момент- мрт я делала еще 21.10.17 и только пояясничного отдела. Нужно ли мне повторить его и когда? Как вы считаете?


Боли в пояснице могут быть как и дискогенные (за счет самой грыжи), так и за счет мышечно-тонического синдрома, формирующегося на фоне боли и функционального ограничения подвижности в пояснице на фоне боли. 
Если ничего принципиально нового в вашей симптоматике не появляется, переделывать МРТ большого смысла нет, вряд ли ситуация как-то кардинально поменялась, прошло мало времени. А в перспективе МРТ в динамике через год (если вы на операцию все же не пошли и наблюдаетесь консервативно, без каких-то серьезных обострений и возврата боли в ноге). После оперативного вмешательства - МРТ через полгода (опять-таки, если все нормально, нет новой или возврата к старой симптоматике в виде боли в ноге).


----------



## Nika1412 (20 Ноя 2017)

dr.poltorako написал(а):


> Боли в пояснице могут быть как и дискогенные (за счет самой грыжи), так и за счет мышечно-тонического синдрома, формирующегося на фоне боли и функционального ограничения подвижности в пояснице на фоне боли.
> Если ничего принципиально нового в вашей симптоматике не появляется, переделывать МРТ большого смысла нет, вряд ли ситуация как-то кардинально поменялась, прошло мало времени. А в перспективе МРТ в динамике через год (если вы на операцию все же не пошли и наблюдаетесь консервативно, без каких-то серьезных обострений и возврата боли в ноге). После оперативного вмешательства - МРТ через полгода (опять-таки, если все нормально, нет новой или возврата к старой симптоматике в виде боли в ноге).


А если я пойду к монуальному терапевту при этих ощущениях в пояснице, нога же не болит, значит надо что то делать чтобы помочь себе? Как вы думаете ( понятно


----------



## Nika1412 (20 Ноя 2017)

Nika1412 написал(а):


> А если я пойду к монуальному терапевту при этих ощущениях в пояснице, нога же не болит, значит надо что то делать чтобы помочь себе? Как вы думаете ( понятно





dr.poltorako написал(а):


> Боли в пояснице могут быть как и дискогенные (за счет самой грыжи), так и за счет мышечно-тонического синдрома, формирующегося на фоне боли и функционального ограничения подвижности в пояснице на фоне боли.
> Если ничего принципиально нового в вашей симптоматике не появляется, переделывать МРТ большого смысла нет, вряд ли ситуация как-то кардинально поменялась, прошло мало времени. А в перспективе МРТ в динамике через год (если вы на операцию все же не пошли и наблюдаетесь консервативно, без каких-то серьезных обострений и возврата боли в ноге). После оперативного вмешательства - МРТ через полгода (опять-таки, если все нормально, нет новой или возврата к старой симптоматике в виде боли в ноге).


Я не пойму что мне делать сейчас при трм состоянии которое у меня..т.е. Нужно ли мне заниматься лфк..если да то какие упражнения? Бассейн..если да то как плавать? И тд


----------



## dr.poltorako (20 Ноя 2017)

Nika1412 написал(а):


> А если я пойду к монуальному терапевту при этих ощущениях в пояснице, нога же не болит, значит надо что то делать чтобы помочь себе? Как вы думаете ( понятно


Мануальная терапия в вашей ситуации может навредить.


----------



## Nika1412 (20 Ноя 2017)

dr.poltorako написал(а):


> Мануальная терапия в вашей ситуации может навредить.


Я помню. Вы писали раньше. Но что ж тогда мне делать? Ничего не делать тоже плохо. Я и так почти 3 месяца в основ лежа(


----------



## dr.poltorako (20 Ноя 2017)

@Nika1412, а вот ЛФК и плавание можно и нужно. Плавать важно правильно (с погружением головы). Если не умеете в каком-то определенном стиле плавать - тогда на спине. Или позаниматься с инструктором. Важно - избегать переразгибания в шейном отделе (как бабушки в бассейне плавают с вытянутой головой). В любом случае - в отношении плавания и упражнений вам лучше поможет и подскажет врач-реабилитолог, инструктор ЛФК, поскольку я всё же хирург и занимаюсь чисто хирургией. В каких-то вопросах могу быть недостаточно компетентной.


----------



## Nika1412 (20 Ноя 2017)

@dr.poltorako, поняла..поищу такого..надеюсь что нибудь найду..а вам большое спасибо


----------



## AIR (21 Ноя 2017)

Раз уж и меня спросили, то будет вам моё альтернативная мнение..
Имеется небольшой левостронний сколиоз, соответственно имеется и мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на пояснично-крестцовом уровне. .... Сказать, что результат вызван грыжей нельзя - это типичное нарушение статики и очень часто бывает абсолютно без грыж... Но частенько мышечно-тонический синдром может быть причиной местных болей, независимо от наличия или безналичия грыж.. Исходя из этого, если не показано срочное оперативное лечение,  можно попробовать лечить мануально... Но, в данном случае, имеется несколько НО.... Манипуляции действительно противопоказаны, да и разумный специалист применять их не будет... Нужен мануальный терапевт с навыками диагностики и лечения мышечно-тонических нарушений. Умеющий работать именно мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии и обладающий достаточным опытом.. В противном случае не стоит и браться, действительно может стать хуже..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2017)

dr.poltorako написал(а):


> Мануальная терапия в вашей ситуации может навредить.


Каким образом может повредить целенаправленная работа на больных мышцах или на временно не работающих здоровых позвонках?
Доктор, можете описать процесс навреждения.
Только не приводите вариант - вот вчера был пациент, поскольку я знаю гораздо больше пациентов кому повредила операция, но я не считаю виноватой в этом Хирургию вообще!


dr.poltorako написал(а):


> А вот ЛФК и плавание можно и нужно. Плавать важно правильно (с погружением головы). Если не умеете в каком-то определенном стиле плавать - тогда на спине. Или позаниматься с инструктором. Важно - избегать переразгибания в шейном отделе (как бабушки в бассейне плавают с вытянутой головой). В любом случае - в отношении плавания и упражнений вам лучше поможет и подскажет врач-реабилитолог, инструктор ЛФК, поскольку я всё же хирург и занимаюсь чисто хирургией. В каких-то вопросах могу быть недостаточно компетентной.


Вот как раз плавание- не дифференцированное увеличение подвижности во всем позвоночнике, в том числе и в пораженном сегменте с грыже диска, является наиболее частой причиной ухудшения а пациентов пытающихся заменить дифференцированное воздействие.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Раз уж и меня спросили, то будет вам моё альтернативная мнение..
> ...


Разрешите согласиться, манипуляции на пораженном сегменте противопоказаны, поскольку пораженный сегмент является местом не Функционального (устранимого) блока, а Патологического (не устранимого) блока и приемов мануальной терапии для таких (патологических) блоков - просто, нет.
И конечно же нужна работа на пораженных мышцах, для этого приемы мануальной терапии, есть!


----------



## dr.poltorako (21 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Каким образом может повредить целенаправленная работа на больных мышцах или на временно не работающих здоровых позвонках?
> Доктор, можете описать процесс навреждения.
> Только не приводите вариант - вот вчера был пациент, поскольку я знаю гораздо больше пациентов кому повредила операция, но я не считаю виноватой в этом Хирургию вообще!


А я и не утверждаю, доктор, и никого не обвиняю. Я в своем сообщениии (если вы до конца дочитали) как раз и указала, что в вопросах реабилитации могу быть недостаточно компетентна, поскольку занимаюсь исключительно хирургией (вот по этим аспектам готова спорить и дискутировать) и рекомендовала обратиться к соответствующему специалисту. Каждый должен заниматься своим делом. А дискуссии возникают с целью помочь пациенту, а не с целью взаимного обвинения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2017)

@dr.poltorako, абсолютно верно, с целью помочь пациентки.
Поэтому и расширяю Ваш ответ, в пределах мануальной терапии.
С уважением!


----------



## Nika1412 (21 Ноя 2017)

@AIR, спасибо большое за ваше профессиональное мнение. Я надеюсь что такого специалиста нашла, хотя очень переживаю, ведь на сколько хорош специалист определить не возможно...тем более что к мануальному терапевту не обращалась никогда...очень страшно, если честно.

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо вам за ваше мнение и советы, я хочу попробовать МТ, хотя очень боюсь..надеюсь специалист все правильно будет делать и поможет мне

@dr.poltorako, добрый день. Каждый день наблюдаю за собой. И симптомы сохранены. Т.е. поясница тянет когда сижу-хожу-стою долго..но также есть ощущения, не всегда, после сидения или хождения долго. Ощущения в ягодице, там где ямочка так сказать...не большие и не болезненные..я бы их охарактеризовала как сжатие мышцы или что подобного. Я понимаю что это как раз из-за грыжи. Так как это район прохождения нерва. Доктор при таких симптомах операция показана? Вы простите меня за вопросы снова,просто у меня постоянно как то меняется туда-сюда симптоматика и ощущения, то нога не болит (правда это тогда когда я ничего не делаю), то в ней есть ощущения в ягодице, а бывает и в бедре..но после отдыха оно проходит и я встаю как будто ничего и не беспокоит, а потом снова..и тд.. Поэтому к вам пишу, так как сказать что нога вообще не беспокоит я не могу, но вот такие ощущения как я написала выше имеются. Простите заранее за то что снова вас отвлекаю.


----------



## Nika1412 (22 Ноя 2017)

А еще месяц назад появились какие то приступы. Не писала о них так как думала пройдет. Но они стали чаще. Состояние когда не хватает воздуха. Тяжело вхдохнуть. Мое давление 100/70, а когда не хватает воздуха оно 120/80, при это я слышу свое сердце в животе, в шее и тд, так же может быть пульсация какая то в шее например. Такие приступы бывают в положенит сидя и ночью, когда уже лег спать и все вроде спокойно или резко ночью когда уже спишь: просвпаюсь от того что плохо, дышать трудно, колотит вся трясусь. Также может быть и при волнении. Паники при этом нет, не считая конечно того когда дышать тяжело и начинаешь бояться. Ввпиваю карвалол и через время отпускает. Длится это всего месяц. Началось как то даже не могу сказать на ыоне чего. Я тогда лежала в больнице со спиной еще и принимала лекарства разные. Экг делала при приеме в стационар за месяц до приступов- ничего плохо не сказали. В начале года делала эхо сердца- тоже плохо ничего не сказали. Еще в последнее время появились ощущения в желудке и сразу за грудиной. Часто воздух выходит но без запаха, не как при отрожке и изжоге. Заметила что при приеме пищи бывает ощущение полного желудка почти сразу как начинаю есть и как то не комфортно при приеме пищи в области за грудью. Когда отходит воздух немного становиться легче в дыхании если это происходит при приступе. Так же когда волнение подступает трясутся руки и ощущение напряжения в шее при этом как будто шея начнет трястись. Ну типа того. Не могу до конца описать состоягие. Подскажите что это может быть? И какие предпринять меры?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2017)

На панические атаки похоже.


----------



## Nika1412 (22 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На панические атаки похоже.


Вроде паники при этом нет, дискомфорт и конечно же когда дышать тяжело плохо. Эти приступы могут на ровном месте появляться, просто в состоянии покоя без каких то поводов для страха или паники.


----------



## Александр_100 (22 Ноя 2017)

@Nika1412, Будьте крайне осторожны с мануальными терапевтами. Под вывеской мануальный терапевт зачастую скрывается обычный костоправ.


----------



## Nika1412 (22 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, спасибо за беспокойство. Надеюсь что Бог усмотрит хорошего специалиста мануальной терапии, который мне поможет и сделает лучше, а не хуже.


----------



## Александр_100 (22 Ноя 2017)

@Nika1412, Я вам желаю именно такого специалиста найти! Чтобы вам удалось вылечиться без операции!
Придерживайтесь вот такого правила, которое вам написал доктор @AIR,
_*Нужен мануальный терапевт с навыками диагностики и лечения мышечно-тонических нарушений. Умеющий работать именно мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии и обладающий достаточным опытом.*_
Узнавайте каким образом работает данный специалист, сколько ему лет, какой опыт работы. Желательно нужно чтобы опыт работы был от 20 лет. Мануальная терапия это такая область в которой только опыт может научить чему-то. Её нельзя освоить на компьютере, тренажере или зазубрить как стихотворение.
Люди все разные, ткани и проблемы у всех разные. Только года через его руки пройдет огромное количество людей, врач станет специалистом.
Желаю удачи в поиске!


----------



## Nika1412 (22 Ноя 2017)

Вот надеюсь что такой специалист и возьмется за мою спину, а я потом напишу что и как.


----------



## Галина Каримова (23 Ноя 2017)

Nika1412 Добрый день, посмотрите пожалуйста мой вопрос (Последнее сообщение в переписке).
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/27544/
Спасибо заранее.

Здравствуйте, Ника


Nika1412 написал(а):


> 1. Что делать с тем что сейчас поясница болит? (Ведь только выписали и лечилась 78 дней).


Консервативное лечение (во всяком случае - перечисленное Вами) в Вашем случае неэффективно.




Nika1412 написал(а):


> 2. Нужна ли операция если были улучшения?


Необходимо решать вопрос об операции - удалении секвестра. Всё остальное в Вашем случае лишь затягивает решение проблемы



Nika1412 написал(а):


> 3. Если нужна операция то обязательна ли она в моем случае с заменой диска на имплант?


Не обязательна. Однако необходимо иметь ввиду, что у Вас развивается нестабильность позвонка L5, которая может начать прогрессировать после операции - установка импланта снижает риск данного осложнения. Возможно имеет смысл выполнить транпедикулярную фиксацию - но этот вопрос должен решать Ваш хирург. Вообще хочу заметить, что не имеет смысла приходить к врачу с рекомендациями, полученными в интернете - каждый специалист предлагает лечение, исходя из СОБСТВЕННОГО опыта и возможностей.

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Nika1412 (23 Ноя 2017)

@Галина Каримова, подскажите пожалуйста по поводу сообщения с приступами затруднения дыхания.


----------



## roman11 (5 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте, @Nika1412.
Прочитал Вашу историю, очень похожа на мою.
Как ваши дела в настоящее время?


----------



## Мила Булинг (23 Июл 2018)

@Nika1412, точно так же как и у меня, только я еще и операцию сделала а ничего не поменялось, те же боли и все остальное. Как вы сейчас?


----------

